# FROM FOES TO HARLEYS



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

A LOT OF O/Gs ARE RIDIN HARLEYS MORE AND MORE NOW, AND HAVE SEEMED TO SHY AWAY FROM LOWS.. IS THIS LIKE A RETIREMENT FOR THEM?? WHAT'S YOU GUYS TAKE ON THIS?


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

Motorcycles are fun. I just sold my springer soft tail to fund my project though. I'd take a dope ass low low over a motorcycle any day. I will say, ever since Jesse James and Orange County Choppers appeared more and more people have been riding bikes. Just like lowriders boomed in the 90s because of all the publicity, Harleys and choppers are blowin up.


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

And aren't harleys less maintence?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 22 2010, 07:53 AM~17853881
> *A LOT OF O/Gs ARE RIDIN HARLEYS MORE AND MORE NOW, AND HAVE SEEMED TO SHY AWAY FROM LOWS.. IS THIS LIKE A RETIREMENT FOR THEM??  WHAT'S YOU GUYS TAKE ON THIS?
> *


Been ridding most my country life. A bike is a different kind of freedom. I have both.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 22 2010, 01:14 PM~17855904
> *Been ridding most my country life. A bike is a different kind of freedom. I have both.
> *


ME TOO BOTH ARE ALL GOOD


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Jun 22 2010, 12:10 PM~17855865
> *And aren't harleys less maintence?
> *


hell no.

first thing you do when getting a Harley is throw the motor out


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 22 2010, 02:18 PM~17855939
> *hell no.
> 
> first thing you do when getting a Harley is throw the motor out
> *


 :roflmao: I HEARD THAT BEFORE


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ive got a badass harley and dont even ride it..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 22 2010, 12:43 PM~17856142
> *:roflmao: I HEARD THAT BEFORE
> *


dont know if thats true but the guy that told me that worked at the factory


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

I have low lows, a chopper, & a bobber! Until recently, I had a Hayabusa too & I traded it for a lifted 4 wheel drive! I don't see anything wrong with liking more than one kind of vehicle.., music, food, girl, or anything else for that matter! :dunno: As far as retirement from lows, nah.., not in this lifetime!!! uffin:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

Cops watch for lolos.

i've seen guy burn out with cycles and all that and Lowriders get pulled over if they do something or not. 

make sure and keep everything up to date cause they don't need a reason.

and there is so much more.

30 - 40 grand on a lowrider you have to have that money right then,

i got a friend with a 46 thousand dollar harley and he's making payments like $350 per month.

i wish i could have a car built for 46 thousand and pay 350 per month. i'd do that all day.

i love both but i'd still take my trey over anything bike any day.

peace.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 22 2010, 04:53 PM~17853881
> *A LOT OF O/Gs ARE RIDIN HARLEYS MORE AND MORE NOW, AND HAVE SEEMED TO SHY AWAY FROM LOWS.. IS THIS LIKE A RETIREMENT FOR THEM??  WHAT'S YOU GUYS TAKE ON THIS?
> *


I find this to be one of the largest problems in the lowriding lifestyle. A LARGE number of our o.g.'s switch to bikes or just leave the game period. But i can go to a local show, and there is nothing un-usual to see a group of 70+ yr old street/hot rodders. So many people want to associate lowriding as a youth and/or urban culture


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jun 22 2010, 01:18 PM~17856406
> *I find this to be one of the largest problems in the lowriding lifestyle. A LARGE number of our o.g.'s switch to bikes or just leave the game period. But i can go to a local show, and there is nothing un-usual to see a group of 70+ yr old street/hot rodders.  So many people want to associate lowriding as a youth and/or urban culture
> *


too much bullshit associated with lowriding that lowriders refuse to deal with where as in the hotrod/muscle community it gets handled fast.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

man fuck that IN LA WE GOT THAT SHIT BAD BLACK LOWRIDERS NUMBERS DROPED....AS A KID I WAS NEVER IN TO BIKES IT WAS ALWAYS LOWLOWS...I,M A STYLISTIC...LOWRIDA....3 WHEELS NOT 2


----------



## WorkingClass (Jun 21, 2010)

I also have both a harley and lowrider and enjoy both very much the lifestyle used to b different but im glad they are starting to come togeter i ride my bike to work all week to save gas and cruz on the weekends i dont consider myself a biker im a car guy with a bike!


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 22 2010, 12:14 PM~17855904
> *Been ridding most my country life. A bike is a different kind of freedom. I have both.
> *


Isn't this you?











I'm just fuckin with you... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## all the stars (Feb 23, 2010)

ANOTHER DUMB ASS TOPIC.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jun 22 2010, 02:18 PM~17856406
> *I find this to be one of the largest problems in the lowriding lifestyle. A LARGE number of our o.g.'s switch to bikes or just leave the game period. But i can go to a local show, and there is nothing un-usual to see a group of 70+ yr old street/hot rodders.  So many people want to associate lowriding as a youth and/or urban culture
> *



i agree.


but also i do think this...

i don't think people are leaving lowriding like it's old or out of style. it's still cool and hip (if you can use that word. i'm 42.) but i do think it get attention being on a harley and you get props quick for having one, i was at the bike rally in Austin Tx 2 weeks ago and it was all kinds of people all races and just people having a good time. Cops were everywhere and they let them have fun.

Again i do feel a lowrider event that big would get bad publicity from Cops.

We do need to grow together and grow up.

i did'nt see any group of bikers dogging other clubs and dissing each others bikes.


maybe they just enjoy the fact that lots of people are cruising and we should unite and do the same.


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 22 2010, 07:53 AM~17853881
> *A LOT OF O/Gs ARE RIDIN HARLEYS MORE AND MORE NOW, AND HAVE SEEMED TO SHY AWAY FROM LOWS.. IS THIS LIKE A RETIREMENT FOR THEM??  WHAT'S YOU GUYS TAKE ON THIS?
> *



*WE STILL HAVE LOW LOWS IN THE GARAGES......  *


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Jun 22 2010, 05:18 PM~17857528
> *ANOTHER DUMB ASS TOPIC.
> *


AND ANOTHER DUMB ASS COMMENT FROM A DUMB ASS PERSON :angry: 

YOU MY FRIEND ADD INSULT TO INJURY AS LOWRIDING IS BECOMING MORE CRIPPLED FROM PEOPLE LIKE YOU


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

187 HONESTLY DOGG, THAT IS WHERE I AM AT RIGHT NOW. I AM JUST BURNT OUT RIGHT NOW, AND LOOKING TO MOVE INTO A NEW CHAPTER OF MY LIFE. THOUGH I AM GOING TO KEEP A COUPLE OF CARS, I AM GOING MORE INTO CHOPPERS AND ABOUT TO PICK UP A M109R SUSUKI BOULEVARD


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jun 22 2010, 03:18 PM~17856406
> *I find this to be one of the largest problems in the lowriding lifestyle. A LARGE number of our o.g.'s switch to bikes or just leave the game period. But i can go to a local show, and there is nothing un-usual to see a group of 70+ yr old street/hot rodders.  So many people want to associate lowriding as a youth and/or urban culture
> *


YEAH, YOU KNOW A LOT OF THE HOT RODDERS SEEM TO LOOK DOWN ON US. THEY FEEL AS THOUGH WE'VE DESTROYED THE CAR BY CUTTING IT.. TO THEM IT MESSES UP THE AUTHENTICITY.. BUT TOO ME IT ADDS ALOT MORE. CASE IN POINT: HOW OFTEN DO YOU SEE A CHROMED UNDER CARRIAGE ON A HOTT ROD AT A SHOW?? THERE MAIN FOCUS IS CLEANESS, ORIGINALITY, AND A BEEFED UP MOTOR.. TO ME, WE SET THE BAR 10X. WE MAKE IT LIKE A WORK OF ART.. NONE THE LESS, SO DO HARLEYS.. IT'S ALMOST A LOWRIDER ON 2 WHEELS.. BUT IT SADDENS ME TO SEE A LOT OF O/Gs LEAVING THE GAME PERMANENTLY TO GO THE HARLEY WAY.. ANYWAY, WHAT'S BIG PUNCHY DOING THESE DAYS?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 22 2010, 06:27 PM~17858482
> *WE STILL HAVE LOW LOWS IN THE GARAGES......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 22 2010, 07:27 PM~17859056
> *187 HONESTLY DOGG, THAT IS WHERE I AM AT RIGHT NOW.   I AM JUST BURNT OUT RIGHT NOW, AND LOOKING TO MOVE INTO A NEW CHAPTER OF MY LIFE.  THOUGH I AM GOING TO KEEP A COUPLE OF CARS, I AM GOING MORE INTO CHOPPERS AND ABOUT TO PICK UP A M109R SUSUKI BOULEVARD
> *


YEAH, THIS I KINDA FIGURED FROM CATS THAT'S BEEN PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR DECADES.. IT GETS TO THE POINT LIKE "I DONE DID IT ALL.. WHAT'S NEXT?".. AND THEN YOU GOT THE JUNK HOPPERS/CIRCUS CARS THAT FUCKED THE GAME UP. I MEAN, SURE PUSH IT TO THE LIMIT (200 FT + OR WHATEVER), BUT WHEN GUYS ARE JUST SLAPPING JUNK TOGETHER, LOADING DOWN THE TRUNK WITH ALL THIS WEIGHT AND BULLSHIT JUST TO STAND THE CAR VERTICAL, IT GETS LESS DESIRABLE. THEN WHEN A CLEAN ASS FOE COMES THROUGH DOING 40 INCHES, THE NEW JACKS WANNA CLOWN AND THROW A LAYS BAG AT YOU.. I MEAN, BACK IN THE DAY WE ROAD CLEAN, GOT THE GIRLS, AND SWANG OUR SHIT.. NOW YOU GOT A WHOLE BUNCH OF FAT GUYS YELLING AT A GARBAGE FEST. ***** GIVE ME MY 40 INCHES AND A MULE, FUCK IT!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jun 22 2010, 04:18 PM~17858366
> *i agree.
> but also i do think this...
> 
> ...


or acting an ass and throwing plaques in ****** faces


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 22 2010, 02:14 PM~17855904
> *A bike is a different kind of freedom.
> *


You ain't kidding!


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 22 2010, 07:27 PM~17859056
> *187 HONESTLY DOGG, THAT IS WHERE I AM AT RIGHT NOW.  I AM JUST BURNT OUT RIGHT NOW, AND LOOKING TO MOVE INTO A NEW CHAPTER OF MY LIFE.  THOUGH I AM GOING TO KEEP A COUPLE OF CARS, I AM GOING MORE INTO CHOPPERS AND ABOUT TO PICK UP A M109R SUSUKI BOULEVARD
> *


Them 109's dont play Dirty. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I been eyeing one at the dealership for a minute. :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

been around lowriders & choppers all my life. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 22 2010, 04:14 PM~17857493
> *Isn't this you?
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jun 23 2010, 12:36 PM~17865222
> *been around lowriders & choppers all my life. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


been around choppers and bikes since i was born. lowriders for 20 years.




dont see whats wrong with loving both of them, wouldnt sell out of one to love the other though. lame topic this is.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 23 2010, 05:02 PM~17867980
> *been around choppers and bikes since i was born. lowriders for 20 years.
> dont see whats wrong with loving both of them, wouldnt sell out of one to love the other though. lame topic this is.
> *


GO DOUCH YOUR PUSSY ***** :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2010, 11:20 PM~17871017
> *GO DOUCH YOUR PUSSY ***** :uh:
> *


go kill yourself. :uh:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 23 2010, 10:22 PM~17871043
> *go kill yourself. :uh:
> *


TRIED THAT ALREADY.. REAL ****** ****** DON'T DIE


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jun 23 2010, 12:36 PM~17865222
> *been around lowriders & choppers all my life. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wish i could find more pics of my uncles old bikes. he died 8 years ago and finding old pics has been tough. he was a nomadic type guy and didnt hold on to stuff much.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 23 2010, 05:02 PM~17867980
> *been around choppers and bikes since i was born. lowriders for 20 years.
> dont see whats wrong with loving both of them, wouldnt sell out of one to love the other though. lame topic this is.
> *


damn why you such a wannabe and a know it all?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2010, 11:24 PM~17871082
> *TRIED THAT ALREADY.. REAL ****** ****** DON'T DIE
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Jun 23 2010, 11:25 PM~17871101
> *damn why you such a wannabe and a know it all?
> *


do i know you?




:uh:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 23 2010, 10:26 PM~17871105
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Jun 23 2010, 10:25 PM~17871101
> *damn why you such a wannabe and a know it all?
> *


CAUSE THAT'S WHAT BITCH BOYS DO


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2010, 11:28 PM~17871134
> *CAUSE THAT'S WHAT BITCH BOYS DO
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 23 2010, 10:30 PM~17871155
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## all the stars (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 22 2010, 05:41 PM~17859162
> *YEAH, THIS I KINDA FIGURED FROM CATS THAT'S BEEN PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR DECADES..  IT GETS TO THE POINT LIKE "I DONE DID IT ALL.. WHAT'S NEXT?"..  AND THEN YOU GOT THE JUNK HOPPERS/CIRCUS CARS THAT FUCKED THE GAME UP.  I MEAN, SURE PUSH IT TO THE LIMIT (200 FT + OR WHATEVER), BUT WHEN GUYS ARE JUST SLAPPING JUNK TOGETHER, LOADING DOWN THE TRUNK WITH ALL THIS WEIGHT AND BULLSHIT JUST TO STAND THE CAR VERTICAL, IT GETS LESS DESIRABLE.  THEN WHEN A CLEAN ASS FOE COMES THROUGH DOING 40 INCHES, THE NEW JACKS WANNA CLOWN AND THROW A LAYS BAG AT YOU.. I MEAN, BACK IN THE DAY WE ROAD CLEAN, GOT THE GIRLS, AND SWANG OUR SHIT.. NOW YOU GOT A WHOLE BUNCH OF FAT GUYS YELLING AT A GARBAGE FEST.  ***** GIVE ME MY 40 INCHES AND A MULE, FUCK IT!
> *


SO WHAT YOUR REAL QUESTION IS, WHY ARE ALL THE MAYATES FROM CALI SWANGIN AND YOUNG HOGG VIDEOS RIDING HARLEYS NOW.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2010, 11:30 PM~17871159
> *
> *


not sure if you realized it or not, but you spelled alumni wrong (in your signature). :uh:



unless ULUMNI, is some hardcore gangster shit...


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 23 2010, 10:34 PM~17871205
> *not sure if you realized it or not, but you spelled alumni wrong (in your signature). :uh:
> unless ULUMNI, is some hardcore gangster shit...
> *


NOW YOU KNOW ****** CAN'T SPELL, MR. POINDEXTER :twak:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2010, 11:38 PM~17871259
> *NOW YOU KNOW ****** CAN'T SPELL, MR. POINDEXTER :twak:
> *


sorry, i never studied that. :uh:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Jun 23 2010, 10:32 PM~17871171
> *SO WHAT YOUR REAL QUESTION IS, WHY ARE ALL THE MAYATES FROM CALI SWANGIN AND YOUNG HOGG VIDEOS RIDING HARLEYS NOW.
> *


OH RALLY, I THOUGHT PEOPLE LIKE YOU WOULD THINK THEY'RE ALL DEAD BY NOW :uh:


----------



## all the stars (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2010, 08:42 PM~17871328
> *OH RALLY, I THOUGHT PEOPLE LIKE YOU WOULD THINK THEY'RE ALL DEAD BY NOW :uh:
> *


 :dunno: 

WHAT DO YOU MEAN "PEOPLE LIKE ME"? IS THAT A RACIST COMMENT?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

It's just another hobby. Lowriding is here to stay if it's in your blood.

If you can afford it, do both.

And most them dudes ain't OG, their just older cats that had good credit to finance a bike.


----------



## WorkingClass (Jun 21, 2010)

has anyone checked out a web site called "vatos y viclas" its a pretty good example of how the two worlds come together


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WorkingClass_@Jun 23 2010, 11:40 PM~17871877
> *has anyone checked out a web site called "vatos y viclas" its a pretty good example of how the two worlds come together
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Jun 23 2010, 10:47 PM~17871388
> *:dunno:
> 
> WHAT DO YOU MEAN "PEOPLE LIKE ME"? IS THAT A RACIST COMMENT?
> *


ASSHOLES


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 23 2010, 11:17 PM~17871716
> *It's just another hobby. Lowriding is here to stay if it's in your blood.
> 
> If you can afford it, do both.
> ...


I HEAR YA, BUT A LOT OF 'OLDER CATS' DID SETTLE DOWN FROM LOWRIDING AFTER DOING IT 30+ YEARS. YEAH IT'S HERE TO STAY BUT IT'S UP TO US TO PUSH THE MOVEMENT TO KEEP IT ALIVE (GUIDE THESE YOUNGSTAS).. MY BAD ABOUT THE 'O/G'.. PEOPLE NOWADAYS USE THE TERM TO MEAN LONGEVITY


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT FLICS OF BIG ANT's (RIP) BIKE? HOMIE HAD NICE RIDES TOO


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 23 2010, 08:25 PM~17871097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 22 2010, 03:14 PM~17857493
> *Isn't this you?
> 
> 
> ...


Thats funny . almost looks like mine at that.. That fool hit hard too.. :cheesy:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>For some guys as you get older owning a HD is just one of those things you dream about and have to have. Lowriding and Harleys go hand and hand as you can see with some of our members who have been riding viclas since the early 70's back in East LA and continue to ride and fly our colors proud. I started riding viclas back in the early 80's and still do today we have viclas in our car club today that are just bad ass works of art. "We are Lowriders with Bikes and not Bikers with Lowriders".  Lowriding will never die there are just to many of us that are down for the lowriding movement and representing our culture to the fullest with our cars as well as with our viclas TFFT. </span>*


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 22 2010, 05:32 PM~17859098
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 22 2010, 06:53 AM~17853881
> *A LOT OF O/Gs ARE RIDIN HARLEYS MORE AND MORE NOW, AND HAVE SEEMED TO SHY AWAY FROM LOWS.. IS THIS LIKE A RETIREMENT FOR THEM??  WHAT'S YOU GUYS TAKE ON THIS?
> *


Blacks have been building/riding Harley-Davidson's for decades. It's not new. People have multiple interest. I think some have gone more towards the bike building/riding for several (or more) reasons. 1. Bike builders/riders don't experience the type of harassment lowriders do. 2. A person can go to a bike dealership, pay their money, add some accessories, and they're riding. And 3. Women dig/ride bikes themselves. This is just some of the things I've seen myself.

As far as the "OG's" of lowriding are concerned...who really cares? That's no disrespect to those lowriders that've paved the way for the current generation, but the current generation should be concerned about the impression/mark they're leaving on lowriding today. What more does guys like Charles Clayton and 'Big Punchy' have to prove? Nothing. They've been there and done that many times over. You ('187 Pure') and the current generation of lowriders should be focused on what you're doing. Building your car to the best of your ability and not worrying about what the last man did. If they want want to build bikes, boats, or hot rods they can.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 30 2010, 01:17 PM~17926969
> *Blacks have been building/riding Harley-Davidson's for decades. It's not new. People have multiple interest. I think some have gone more towards the bike building/riding for several (or more) reasons. 1. Bike builders/riders don't experience the type of harassment lowriders do. 2. A person can go to a bike dealership, pay their money, add some accessories, and they're riding. And 3. Women dig/ride bikes themselves. This is just some of the things I've seen myself.
> 
> As far as the "OG's" of lowriding are concerned...who really cares? That's no disrespect to those lowriders that've paved the way for the current generation, but the current generation should be concerned about the impression/mark they're leaving on lowriding today. What more does guys like Charles Clayton and 'Big Punchy' have to prove? Nothing. They've been there and done that many times over. You ('187 Pure') and the current generation of lowriders should be focused on what you're doing. Building your car to the best of your ability and not worrying about what the last man did. If they want want to build bikes, boats, or hot rods they can.
> *


YEAH I HEAR YA.. MAYBE I'M JUST STUCK IN A TIME WARP, AND IT SADDENS ME


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 29 2010, 06:28 PM~17919642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OO WEE!!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Jun 23 2010, 07:05 AM~17863942
> *You ain't kidding!
> *


WHAT UP JEFF GOOD BROTHA! LONG TIME NO SEE.. YOU STILL GOT THE FUNK BAND JUMPING? 1 LUV HOMIE


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

AND OH YEAH.. I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST HARLEYS.. QUITE FRANKLY, I LOVE 'EM. BUT I HATE THE FACT THAT SOME OF THE O/G's HAVE LEFT THE GAME


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WorkingClass_@Jun 23 2010, 08:40 PM~17871877
> *has anyone checked out a web site called "vatos y viclas" its a pretty good example of how the two worlds come together
> *


 Yes indeed; viclas and lowriders come hand and hand. yes some have left lowriding altogether, BUT there are many who are keeping their lowriders and getting into harleys too. lowered harleys are the shit (badass). 
:worship: I myself have a 63 chevy convertible, never will give up lowriding or sporting my car from time to time, but I have too say that getting one of these harleys and fixing it up to your liking then sporting it like your lowrider then you will see that there is just as much attention having a bike as having a lowrider. What makes it even more chingon is when you get together with a bunch of other vatos/chicanos who have the same interest and caravan/cruise down the highway to an event, now that is badass. :wow: :wave: :yes: and then, :thumbsup:


----------



## babycar (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jun 22 2010, 04:18 PM~17858366
> *i agree.
> but also i do think this...
> 
> ...


that only represent your personal view


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 1 2010, 09:34 AM~17935660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

IMO alot of dudes are/were tired of all the BS between shops,other clubs,haters and more importantly the harrasment from the man.Maybe it was a break from it all but a better to go out w/o going big rims.Now MC's are targeted for being organized crime and all the drama that goes with that whether they are or not.I feel we are the new age greasers,drag racers,etc., from decades prior.I hear some of those OG are coming bacc or rather still riding bikes and building a low low as well.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 1 2010, 06:13 PM~17938786
> *IMO alot of dudes are/were tired of all the BS between shops,other clubs,haters and more importantly the harrasment from the man.Maybe it was a break from it all but a better to go out w/o going big rims.Now MC's are targeted for being organized crime and all the drama that goes with that whether they are or not.I feel we are the new age greasers,drag racers,etc., from decades prior.I hear some of those OG are coming bacc or rather still riding bikes and building a low low as well.
> *


I HEARD THAT.. AND YEAH, I SURE HOPE SOME OF THE O/Gs COME BACC.. I MISS 'EM


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Jul 1 2010, 12:34 PM~17935660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S A GOOD LOOK DAWG


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jun 22 2010, 01:18 PM~17856406
> *I find this to be one of the largest problems in the lowriding lifestyle. A LARGE number of our o.g.'s switch to bikes or just leave the game period. But i can go to a local show, and there is nothing un-usual to see a group of 70+ yr old street/hot rodders.  So many people want to associate lowriding as a youth and/or urban culture
> *


man are u serious? "Problem" ? mabey 4 u it's a problem but out here in Sourthern Cali "Our" OG's do both ! Bad ass lowrider's, bad ass Harley's ! Lowriding will never be a youth or urban culture, It's a Lowrider Cultuer, Community, Unity, Strenth, ect. not trying 2 dogg anybody out I'm just speacking my peace ! 
this is 1 of my brother's car's a '67 Buick Rivi.









& his Harley Softail








this is another brother's car & old Harley he use 2 own.


















& another brother's badass Harley just 4 show & tell.


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 22 2010, 01:24 PM~17856454
> *too much bullshit associated with lowriding that lowriders refuse to deal with where as in the hotrod/muscle community it gets handled fast.
> *


lol ok this is real lame 2 me, that sounds a bitch move 2 me, well more like a pussy move, stop lowriding cause of b/s from the cops, whatever. I f u didn't do anything wrong WHAT THE FUCK are worried about. I know lot's of dude's rollin muscle cars & hot rods it dosen't always get handled fast !


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Jul 1 2010, 11:05 PM~17942267
> *lol ok this is real lame 2 me, that sounds a bitch move 2 me, well more like a pussy move, stop lowriding cause of b/s from the cops, whatever. I f u didn't do anything wrong WHAT THE FUCK  are worried about. I know lot's of dude's rollin muscle cars & hot rods it dosen't always get handled fast !
> *


has nothing to do with cops. layitlow is a perfect example of whats wrong in lowriding


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 1 2010, 11:10 PM~17942310
> *has nothing to do with cops. layitlow is a perfect example of whats wrong in lowriding
> *


what's wrong with it ? not every guy who lowride's is on here !


----------



## Destralo Knuckles (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Destralo Knuckles (May 26, 2010)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 29 2010, 03:19 PM~17919101
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>For some guys as you get older owning a HD is just one of those things you dream about and have to have.  Lowriding and Harleys go hand and hand as you can see with some of our members who have been riding viclas since the early 70's back in East LA and continue to ride and fly our colors proud.  I started riding viclas back in the early 80's and still do today we have viclas in our car club today that are just bad ass works of art. "We are Lowriders with Bikes and not Bikers with Lowriders".   Lowriding will never die there are just to many of us that are down for the lowriding movement and representing our culture to the fullest with our cars as well as with our viclas TFFT.    </span>
> *


 :thumbsup: I Bought an 2007 Road king 3 years ago before that I had a 1962 chevy Station wagon for 12 yearsit was Lifted with alot of Chrome. I have always been into Lowriding. Now I flip Out my Harley alomost the same way Air Ride, Candy Paint , Ipod Sterio, engraved Rims,and handlebars so the way I see it Im still in the Lowrider Game just in a Different way :biggrin: Like you said Hommie Harley's & Lowriding go Hand in Hand  

Alot of the Car Clubs are Bringing in Harley into there Clubs witch is cool for us guys that dont want to join Motorcycle Clubs & deal with all the Rules & Politics that go along with that.

So the way I see it Its a new era of Lowriding :biggrin: OG's or what ever you want to call it Harely's are Coming Strong Hommie :thumbsup: 

Here are some pics of Mine


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:0


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

I noticed either guys are putting there rides away in the garage and busting out their Harleys or some are selling their cars to get the bike. Ive thought about selling my cars and getting a bike...but figured why not have both? Some have both, some just give up on one for the other nothing wrong with it just another form of our expression.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 22 2010, 02:14 PM~17855904
> *Been ridding most my country life. A bike is a different kind of freedom. I have both.
> *



mopeds don't count :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Jul 11 2010, 02:54 AM~18015539
> *mopeds don't count :uh:
> *


 :uh: please go away. You have yet to post anything. All you do is hate and bump your hat ass lips together.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 11 2010, 09:18 AM~18015924
> *:uh: please go away. You have yet to post anything. All you do is hate and bump your hat ass lips together.
> *




then post pics of your harley or whatever bike you claim to have


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

i have both low low and Harley

my 2010 Harley Davidson DYNA Super Glide


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 22 2010, 06:53 AM~17853881
> *A LOT OF O/Gs ARE RIDIN HARLEYS MORE AND MORE NOW, AND HAVE SEEMED TO SHY AWAY FROM LOWS.. IS THIS LIKE A RETIREMENT FOR THEM??  WHAT'S YOU GUYS TAKE ON THIS?
> *


http://www.ebonyryder.com


----------



## sikest66NodTx (Nov 3, 2010)

yea my dad sold his daily driver a 76 lincoln for a chopper got some dwis though and is boit to start on a project once a lowrider always one


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Out here in SoCal, I see a lot of the Cholo style bikes. Don't get me wrong, some of these bikes are sick, but a lot of cats ain't even riding, it's their weekend bike. Or their show bike. I ride mine, sorry. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Out here in SoCal, I see a lot of the Cholo style bikes. Don't get me wrong, some of these bikes are sick, but a lot of cats ain't even riding, it's their weekend bike. Or their show bike. I ride mine, sorry. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

SHIT I THINK IF YOU CAN DO IT KOO IMPALA, HARLEY,CADI,GBODY HOPPER,SUV FAMILY CAR NOW THATS DOIN IT


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

All its doing is killing the saying that they lowriding for life. Then they wanna bike it. if they pass on the oldschool to they kids then its all good but we look up to theses OG's in the lowriding perspective but it is right about it being a young culture. But some cats have both a low and a bike.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Cuban Dave said:


> but it is right about it being a young culture.


WTF DO YOU MEAN BY "YOUNG CULTURE"?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

CHUCC said:


>


2 WHEEL DONKS


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

HERE YOU GO 187PURE BIG PUNCHIE'S 63 HE'S BACC  :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

P.E. PREZ said:


> View attachment 333240
> View attachment 333239
> View attachment 333237
> HERE YOU GO 187PURE BIG PUNCHIE'S 63 HE'S BACC  :yes: :thumbsup:


IN MY OPINION, HE NEVER WENT NO WHERE.. HE JUST TOOK A BREAK :thumbsup:


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

Its not that we are hiding our lowriders we still have them....its just now we are doing up our Harleys Lowrider Style...Candy paint, chrome, spokes, air ride etc. Its just a newer form of Lowriding:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

real riders have pride in their toys. if you look at the lowrider scene there is mostly weighted down g bodys or lincolns that alot of the younger cats throw together (no paint no chrome and in my openion no pride) so alot of the real riders that still take pride in their rides switch it up.. the bike scene is crackin like the lowrider scene use to be. how many times at the hang out spots have u seen ragedy ass cars pull up on nice painted candied and chromed cars actin like we wanna break our nice shit cuz a sorry ass junkyard car wants to pull up... that swing what u bring shit is crap just like alot of the cars in the scene... dont get me wrong not all g bodys or lincolns are junk but next time ur on the scene look at the cars that alot of these new guys have... and make ur own openion.....


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Wedo 505 said:


> Its not that we are hiding our lowriders we still have them....its just now we are doing up our Harleys Lowrider Style...Candy paint, chrome, spokes, air ride etc. Its just a newer form of Lowriding:thumbsup:


YOU ACT LIKE THATS A NEW STYLE...LOWRIDER HOMIES HAVE BEEN RIDING HARLEYS FOREVER, ITS NOTHING NEW TO FIX UP A HARLEY LOWRIDER STYLE, MAYBE YOU ARE JUST NOW CATCHING ON.


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

187PURE said:


> IN MY OPINION, HE NEVER WENT NO WHERE.. HE JUST TOOK A BREAK :thumbsup:


YEA A 10 YEAR BREAK :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: BUT YOU RIGHT HOMIE HE REALLY NEVER WENT NO WHERE. HE SAID IT JUST AINT WHAT IT USED TO BE :nosad:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

SICK SHOTS said:


> man are u serious? "Problem" ? mabey 4 u it's a problem but out here in Sourthern Cali "Our" OG's do both ! Bad ass lowrider's, bad ass Harley's ! Lowriding will never be a youth or urban culture, It's a Lowrider Cultuer, Community, Unity, Strenth, ect. not trying 2 dogg anybody out I'm just speacking my peace !
> this is 1 of my brother's car's a '67 Buick Rivi.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

My Drop...










And My Hogg..


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

BIG MARC said:


> My Drop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> real riders have pride in their toys. if you look at the lowrider scene there is mostly weighted down g bodys or lincolns that alot of the younger cats throw together (no paint no chrome and in my openion no pride) so alot of the real riders that still take pride in their rides switch it up.. the bike scene is crackin like the lowrider scene use to be. how many times at the hang out spots have u seen ragedy ass cars pull up on nice painted candied and chromed cars actin like we wanna break our nice shit cuz a sorry ass junkyard car wants to pull up... that swing what u bring shit is crap just like alot of the cars in the scene... dont get me wrong not all g bodys or lincolns are junk but next time ur on the scene look at the cars that alot of these new guys have... and make ur own openion.....


I COULD'NT HAVE SAID IT NO BETTER THAN THIS.. I ACTUALLY WAS GONNA TYPE SOMETHING LIKE THIS BUT I GOT DISTRACTED.. TO ADD ON, O/G's USED TO HOP CLEAN ASS RIDERS.. WASN'T ALL THAT GET STUCK ON THE BUMPER CRAP;; JUST GOOD CLEAN HOPPING WITH ALL HYDROLIC POWER.. I THINK I SAW A CLIP WHERE PUNCHIE WAS TELLIN DEE FROM DENA THAT "YALL CAN KEEP ALL THAT PISTON PUMP SHIT" LOL.. NOW DON'T GET ME WRONG, PISTONS MAKE IT DO WHAT IT DO, BUT AS LONG AS MY CAR IS CLEAN AND I'M HITTIN 50, IT'S A PACKAGE DEAL TO ME


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

P.E. PREZ said:


> YEA A 10 YEAR BREAK :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: BUT YOU RIGHT HOMIE HE REALLY NEVER WENT NO WHERE. HE SAID IT JUST AINT WHAT IT USED TO BE :nosad:


IT AINT


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

187PURE said:


> IT AINT


IM LIKE YOU HOIME GIVE ME A CLEAN CAR AND ABOUT 50 INCHES AND IM GOOD


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

P.E. PREZ said:


> IM LIKE YOU HOIME GIVE ME A CLEAN CAR AND ABOUT 50 INCHES AND IM GOOD


x2


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Those bloatcycles aren't very lowriderish to me..

I think this whole topic can be summed up in one sentence; Lowriders, as a whole, are a lot more trendy and sheepish than they will ever let on. I honestly don't think lowriding is in your blood if you start building trendy bikes before you build a custom lowrider (not a stock 64 with chromed everything) TRENDINESS IS IN YOUR BLOOD.


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

BIG MARC said:


> My Drop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie you doin it big! I never get tired of looking at that rag.


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdioehmSrS8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

B Town Fernie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdioehmSrS8&feature=player_embedded


 THIS MOTHERFUCCA :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

P.E. PREZ said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :worship::worship::worship::worship:





sandiegohat said:


> Damn homie you doin it big! I never get tired of looking at that rag.


Thank you my brothas!



B Town Fernie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdioehmSrS8&feature=player_embedded


Shit is hilarious everytime I watch it!


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2017)

????????


----------

